# substantief + (om) te + infinitief



## Jagorr

_2,5 miljoen manieren om te studeren! _geeft een reclame op.

Is _om _in deze woordverbinding optioneel of obligatorisch? Ik dacht dat als het niet om een doel gaat, zou _om _niet te gebruiken zijn. Hier gaat het namelijk om de beschrijving van de manieren: welke manieren - manieren te studeren. Hoe is het in de daad?


----------



## Peterdg

De "om" is hier verplicht; je kan het niet weglaten. Is dat wat je wou weten?


----------



## Jagorr

Dat is juist wat ik wou vragen.  Maar ook om uit te breiden...
..is _om_ naar analogie in de volgende verbindingen ook verplicht: _2 wegen *om *te gaan, mijn wens *om *te winnen, 3 redenen *om *te blijven _?
Is het alleen mogelijk een infinitief bij een substantief door een _*om te *_aan te knopen, of is het soms gewoon door een *te *gedaan?


----------



## Deleted721968

Peterdg said:


> De "om" is hier verplicht; je kan het niet weglaten.


Ik wou graag weten waarom. 

Ik zou denken dat het voegwoord _om_ in dit geval facultatief is, omdat "_manier_" niet per se een doel is.


----------



## Jagorr

ottaviocr said:


> Ik wou graag weten waarom.
> 
> Ik zou denken dat het voegwoord _om_ in dit geval facultatief is, omdat "_manier_" niet per se een doel is.


Opgelet: Ik zeg niet dat als er geen doel is, kan _om _weg. Dit was alleen mijn gissing.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik ken de regels zelf niet. Ik kan wel een stukje uit de ANS (Algemene Nederlandse Spraakkunst) citeren:



> *14.5.3.8*
> I Beknopte bijzinnen met _om te_ + infinitief
> 
> _1_ Als nabepaling bij een substantivische kern kunnen beknopte bijzinnen met infinitieven met _om te_ optreden. De beknopte bijzin kan geparafraseerd worden door een betrekkelijke bijzin die een hulpwerkwoord van modaliteit (_moeten, kunnen, zule, willen, mogen_) bevat. Voorbeelden zijn:
> 
> (1) (Het is) een kind _om te zoenen. _(= 'dat je zou zoenen')​(2) Het is geen wedstrijd _om over naar huis te schrijven._ (= 'waarover je naar huis zou schrijven')​(3) een werkstuk _om te huilen. _(= 'waarvan je moet huilen')​(4) een middel _om de dorst te verdrijven._ (= 'waarmee men de dorst kan verdrijven')​(5) melk _om op te warmen_ ( = die men kan/moet opwarmen)​


Zoals jullie kunnen zien, heeft het niet veel te maken met een* doel*. "Een manier" is geen doel, maar "een kind" of "een wedstrijd" is ook geen doel.

Het artikel gaat nog verder met uitleg in welke gevallen "om" kan weggelaten worden, maar 1) het is te lang om hier helemaal over te schrijven (verschillende pagina's) en 2) het is niet van toepassing op de oorspronkelijke zin.


----------



## Jagorr

Peterdg said:


> Zoals jullie kunnen zien, heeft het niet veel te maken met een* doel*. "Een manier" is geen doel, maar "een kind" of "een wedstrijd" is ook geen doel.



De vijf gegevene voorbeelden zijn doelen in de zin dat ze voorwerpen zijn (direkt, indirekt, oorzak of instrument; "manier" is niets zulks).

Dank je voor de link, toch de regels schijnen niet te duidelijk te zijn. Helaas, er wordt geen ezelsbruggetje voorgesteld.
Maar bijv.: _(Hij kreeg) een intens verlangen (om) zijn kind te zien. _
Zien jullie enigerlei verschil tussen _verlangen om zijn kind te zien _en _verlangen zijn kind te zien _?


----------



## Peterdg

Je kan zelf in de elektronische versie van de ANS gaan kijken: *hier*. (Met de pijltjes onderaan de pagina, kan je naar de volgende/vorige pagina gaan.)


----------



## Jagorr

Ik heb daar tegelijk in gekeken - en mijn vraag over de zin _(Hij kreeg) een intens verlangen (om) zijn kind te zien. _is door het voorbeeld van de ANS (14a) veroorzaakt. Maar ik kan ook met de uitleg zijn tevreden dat _er in gesproken taalgebruik ook duidelijk een voorkeur voor *om te* in plaats van *t*_*e *[bestaat].


----------



## jazyk

Alhoewel het woord substantief juist is, is zelfstandig naamwoord veel gebruikelijker, niet waar?


----------



## ThomasK

Hangt ervan af, Jazyk. In een taalkundige context is substantief zeer gebruikelijk. In het onderwijs zullen leerkrachten het vaker over "znw." hebben. Ik zou denken aan een 30/70-verhouding, maar metataal is op zich al niet danig courant.  

Ik vind ANS wel interessant in zijn uitleg: die "nabepalingen" worden verbonden met modaliteit - en dat verheldert een en ander over het gebruik ervan en de "om". Maat dat "om"-verhaal is ook niet simpel, maar ik zou er wel eens bij willen stilstaan. Maar niet nu. 

Wel plots nog gedacht: soms is er ook "van", zoals in  *d*_*e manier om ermee om te gaan/ de manier van omgaan met* .._. (_the way of ..., _in het Engels, of _the [best] way to deal with ..._).  Je kan dat echter niet met _verlangen_, maar dan vermoedelijk om er *een zowat inherent doel is, net zoals bij *_*middel, plan, campagne*, _en zo. Dat zou de verklaring kunnen zijn voor* (4),* dat in een aparte categorie thuishoort, denk ik.  Ik moet nog even nadenken over andere voorbeelden zoals *(5)*, maar in elk geval is er daar ook een soort doel in het spel, wel zonder inherente band met die melk; het kan met duizend andere dingen (en mensen?). 

Ik associeerde zinnen *(1-2) *met *'zin (envie) hebben*': in beide gevallen heb je zin om (niet).... Mogelijk ook in zin (3).  Het gaat over emotie, vind ik, en een emotioneel oordeel. De _om _lijkt zijn doelfunctie totaal kwijt te zijn geraakt (hypothese: _om _= doel).


----------

